# JD Motor in a Cub Problem



## doctorlar (Apr 26, 2012)

So my Cub 1320 had a 12.5 Kohler Command engine in it that blew a rid out the side. Sad day. So, I put in a 12.5 Kohler Command from a John Deer. One problem I cannot solve. It only runs with the key in the off position!!! Anyone have a solution?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
It sounds as if you have a couple of wires connected wrong,or an extra one connected,that shouldn't be.
Retrace the wiring,and compare them. You may find that it's a simple thing.


----------



## doctorlar (Apr 26, 2012)

That was fast!!! I didn't change any wiring. I metered the switch and all contacts are working properly, including dropping power on all terminals when off. Do you know where I could test run/kill on the motor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look carefully at the switch on each tractor. the terminals of the switches will have letters stamped in them. Both switches should match,as to the lettering,as well as the position/number of terminals. If they are different,you can change them in the connector,to match.
As for a test run/kill, the magneto wire is YELLOW. Start the engine,and connect one end of a wire to ground.Then ,touch it to the Yellow wire, at the switch,and see if it dies.If it does,you probably have a bad switch,that is not grounding the magneto to kill it.


----------

